# Deuce and a Half



## nnero (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is our 1970 M35A2. Its a Kaiser with White Mulit-Fuel Turbo Diesel, Spicer 5speed with air shift t-case. Its actually quite practical especially for the price. This one was $4000 road ready.














And for contrast, my baby:


----------



## ky044 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice trucks


----------



## OC455 (May 16, 2014)

Where'd ya pick up the deuce and half....I've been looking for one.


----------



## nnero (May 16, 2014)

Kublos Surplus in Brackney, PA. Its about 30min outside of Binghamton. They have a great inventory and are even better to deal with.


----------



## OC455 (May 16, 2014)

Sweet....will check it out.


----------



## OC455 (May 16, 2014)

nnero said:


> Kublos Surplus in Brackney, PA. Its about 30min outside of Binghamton. They have a great inventory and are even better to deal with.



When I pay off my car, I will contact these guys....I went through their website, looked like they had a bobbed deuce there.


----------



## nnero (May 18, 2014)

He will make a bobbed deuce, add winch, air assist steering, and seem other stuff. For extra money of course lol


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 6, 2014)

There's some dealers in Salt Lake City that have Deuce's for sale.

Not sure of their business name, but they are right on I-17.


----------



## stillhunter (Aug 9, 2014)

I drove a Duece water tanker briefly on primitive sand roads in the 80s, it was a cantankorous beast in the sand and I stuck it good one day, took a dozer to pull it out


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Aug 9, 2014)

Brings back memories for me. Drove one about every day when stationed in Germany back in the 70's. We hauled our K-9's around to our posts in them.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's mine, a "1997" M35A3, CAT with 4 speed Allison, air-assist steering and hydraulic winch:







Ron


----------



## fin460 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm, I want one of these, what do they usually run for price for nice condition, but useable.


----------



## Merc1973 (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is my 68 M35A2. I got a heck of a deal for mine at Colemans surplus in PA. $3100 ready to drive. My Screen name is the same on SteelSoldiers.com


----------

